# TIps when riding powder



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

df_321 said:


> I have been doing really well the last couple of days but it has dumped in Cervino and today i kept falling and getting stuck. Can you guys share some tips to help me increase my powder riding. Thanks


We barely got any snow here in the NE US, let alone the rest of the US and you want to talk about how to ride powder? Posts like these just get me fired up. Screw you and your powder riding. You want a tip? Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Why thank-you for you input...


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

What kind of board are you riding? Styles do vary a little bit between camber types. What happens prior to your fall?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

put weight on back foot and haul ass. make slow arcing turns but not carving.

heres some good videos
How to Snowboard - Ride Powder! - YouTube

ROXY PODCAST: How To Ride Powder with TORAH BRIGHT! - YouTube


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yep. you need your weight less forward than you would normally ride which will help keep that nose from submarining and getting you stuck. also, you may have an easier time riding steeper lines than you would normally ride. Also, don't stop. Keep moving.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Move your bindings back. I did this when I went heli skiing and it makes it much easier. Always look ahead for a flat spot. If you see one coming straight line it.
Also as said above ride steeps when it is like this. This is the best time to make big improvements. This is how I learnt to ride double black chutes. When there is a foot of fresh pow you can't go wrong.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

I know when I first started riding pow, the biggest problem I had is after I shifted my weight back on my rear foot, I couldn't balance very well and was always falling. After practicing balancing tail presses at home and on groomers, I found pow to be easier, and orgasmic amounts of fun.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

listen to the hook. turn less - go as fast as you can.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

When riding deep...it needs to be steep and thus its more important to chose your lines wisely...avoiding terrain traps and etc. On the less angled stuff you got to be patient and wait for the carve to come...meaning you have to choose and look at what terrain will support that carve and will you have enough speed. Inorder to slash or explode face shots and white rooms you got to have enough speed to exit or get out of them otherwise you sink or fall over from lack centrifugal speed....so generally straight line bomb, haul ass and get maybe one or two turns in...but carry alot of speed.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Try to think about bouncing up to ride on the powder, not below it. If you are on a rocker board, it should be a little easier to stay on top of the powder. If you are on a camber board, you might want to set your stance back a little bit and keep a little more weight toward the tail of the board. Also keep up the speed.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

speed is critical, depending on how much powder of course. The more snow you have the faster you need to go. Some terrain can be very fun and dandy with 3-4", but 8+ and it becomes impossible. That happened last year. I under estimated how much speed i needed to do a regular valley glade we always do when we had about a 2ft snow, and i get half way into it and come to a stop and get stuck and it takes me over 20 minutes to hike out 20 feet so i can strap in on a incline enough to get going again. Im not sure if you are getting stuck because you are falling or just slowing down and stopping, but they usually go hand in hand. the slower you go the easier it is to fall over. As previously mentioned set your bindings back and keep the nose up. pow is all about floating and surfing, so all your turns are smooth and wide. On normal hard snow you use your edges to dig into the snow on turns. in powder you aren't carving or digging in an edge so you turn with the base of the board pushing against the snow, so you use a lot more full body leaning instead of mostly lower body with carving on normal runs. Sorry if the way i described it doesn't make sense, i haven't gotten to ride any pow this year so the actual specific mechanics and feel are cloudy and not very vivid. Its hard to describe something i detail when you haven't done it in 9 months.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank-you all, I will try to implement all of your tips tomorrow. Its is still snowing so tomorrow is going to be great:cheeky4:


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish I were riding powder tomorrow.


----------

